# Bilstein B14 coilovers - '18 hatchback



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

I remember that day too! Let's see some lowered pictures once they are on!


----------



## Danbo313 (Mar 4, 2020)

I set it to the bottom, 2" drop. This is a Bilstein B14 kit I ordered from Europe for the Opel Astra. Couldn't find a kit in the us for the gen 2.

Center of wheel to lip before/after:

F:. 14.5" / 12.5"
R:. 15" / 13"

Not sure I'll keep it at the bottom, but was curious what it looked like.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I’m glad to see it’s made for gen 2. Here I was thinking nothing was made.


----------



## Danbo313 (Mar 4, 2020)

It rides wonderfully if anyone wondering.


----------



## jwitte420 (Sep 22, 2018)

Those look nice, by chance you have where you got them and possibly part number

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danbo313 (Mar 4, 2020)

It's Bilstein p/n 47-257597. I got mine from extreme-carstyling.nl. It's not showing on their site right now. I know mine went on backorder for a bit.

More info:






BILSTEIN Corporate - BILSTEIN







www.bilstein.com


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

jwitte420 said:


> Those look nice, by chance you have where you got them and possibly part number
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I got my set of B14 on Tire Rack. Not sure if they carry the ones for your car


----------



## Danbo313 (Mar 4, 2020)

The ones they list are for the 1st gen.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

Danbo313 said:


> The ones they list are for the 1st gen.


That's what I have. I didn't know if they have the ones for the 2cnd gen too.


----------



## Danbo313 (Mar 4, 2020)

_when I punch in my '18 hatch diesel on tire rack, it gives me p/n: 47-171725 which by all my research is for a. 11-16 classic cruze._


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

If anyone is still looking for a set of solid coilovers, we just released ours- BNR Coilovers - 2016+ Gen 2 Cruze AVAILABLE NOW!


----------

